# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Algemeen >  Bassen-Kornzweig - Artikel

## Sylvia93

*Inleiding*
Het Bassen-Kornzweig syndroom (abetalipoproteïnemie) is een zeldzame, aangeboren erfelijke aandoening waarbij iemand niet in staat is vetten vanuit de darmen op te nemen. Dit leidt tot vettige ontlasting, diarree, groeiachterstand en zenuwaandoeningen. De oorzaak van deze ziekte is gelegen in twee fouten in de genen (het erfelijk materiaal) die betrokken zijn bij de vethuishouding in het lichaam. De ziekte werd voor het eerst in 1950 beschreven.
*
Vethuishouding in het lichaam*
Vetten of lipiden lossen niet in water op. Daarom worden ze door het bloed getransporteerd in de vorm van een vet-eiwitcomplex, de zogenaamde lipoproteïnen. Deze lipoproteïnen worden aan de hand van hun soortelijk gewicht ingedeeld in de volgende klassen:

* lipoproteïnen met zeer laag soortelijk gewicht (VLDL);
* lipoproteïnen met laag soortelijk gewicht (LDL);
* lipoproteïnen met gemiddeld soortelijk gewicht (IDL);
* lipoproteïnen met hoog soortelijk gewicht (HDL).

Hoge concentraties VLDL en LDL worden in verband gebracht met een verhoogde kans op hartaandoeningen. Hoge concentraties HDL bieden hiertegen echter bescherming. Vetten en cholesterol spelen ook een belangrijke rol bij de ontwikkeling van het zenuwstelsel.

*Betalipoproteïnen*
Lipoproteïnen van laag soortelijk gewicht (LDL) worden ook wel betalipoproteïnen genoemd. De functie van deze eiwitten is cholesterol vanuit de darmen naar de cellen van het lichaam en naar de lever te brengen. De concentratie van de stoffen wordt gedeeltelijk bepaald door de hoeveelheid cholesterol in het voedsel. Bij de ziekte van Bassen-Kornzweig is het lichaam niet in staat betalipoproteïnen te maken. Hierdoor kunnen vetten en cholesterol niet uit de darmen worden opgenomen en ontstaat er een tekort aan deze stoffen in de cellen.
*
Verschijnselen*

* groeiachterstand bij kinderen;
* vettige, stinkende ontlasting;
* opgezette buik;
* stoornissen in de geestelijke en lichamelijke ontwikkeling;
* ataxie (ongecoördineerde spierbewegingen en loopstoornissen);
* spierzwakte;
* spraakstoornissen;
* verminderd gezichtsvermogen door afwijkingen in het netvlies.
*
Diagnose*
Als het vermoeden bestaat dat iemand lijdt aan deze aandoening, kunnen de volgende onderzoeken tot de diagnose leiden:

* bloedonderzoek op cholesterol, VLDL en LDL;
* onderzoek van de ontlasting op vetten;
* oogonderzoek van het netvlies;
* genetisch onderzoek, waarbij de afwijking in het erfelijk materiaal kan worden opgespoord;
* neurologisch onderzoek, zoals een EMG, waarbij de functie van de zenuwen naar de spieren wordt gemeten.

*Behandeling*
De ziekte van Bassen-Kornzweig kan niet worden genezen. Met behulp van een dieet kan verergering van de symptomen worden voorkomen. Dit dieet wordt in overleg met een diëtiste vastgesteld. De zogenaamde vetoplosbare vitaminen (vitamine A, D, E en K) worden normaal gesproken samen met het vet uit de voeding door de darmen opgenomen. Patiënten met de ziekte van Bassen-Kornzweig dienen deze vitaminen in grote extra hoeveelheden in te nemen om het ontstaan van tekorten te voorkomen.

Bepaalde soorten vet, de zogenaamde middellange keten triglyceriden worden op een andere manier dan via de betalipoproteïnen uit de darm opgenomen. Het dieet van Bassen-Kornzweig patiënten dient daarom vooral dit soort vet te bevatten en zo min mogelijk andere vetten.

*Complicaties*
De volgende complicaties kunnen optreden:

* blindheid door aantasting van het netvlies;
* geestelijke achterstand;
* verlies van zenuwfuncties, wat bijvoorbeeld kan leiden tot evenwichtsproblemen en loopstoornissen.

Er zijn aanwijzingen dat vroegtijdige ontdekking van de ziekte en behandeling met een dieet de kans op het ontstaan van de complicaties kan verkleinen.
*
Prognose*
De prognose hangt vooral af van de ernst van de aantasting van de ogen en de zenuwen. In ernstige gevallen leidt de ziekte tot onherstelbare aantasting van het zenuwstelsel vóór het dertigste levensjaar.

_Bron: www.medicinfo.nl_

----------

